# operating manual for Elektroblock EMS EBL 263-5



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

I've just had an e-mail back from Schaudt GMBH regarding my request for an english version of their operation manual for the Elektroblock EBL 263-5 energy managment system that is used in my Adria Van Win.

I've stuck a copy on my own webspace just in case any Adria Van Win owners pop by this site. It's a PDF file so Adobe Acrobat will be required to view it.

the link is http://www.synkrotron.com/EBL 263-5 English.pdf

Begs the question why we didn't get the english version when we bought our van but that's another story.......

andy


----------

